# Man arrested for assaulting fortune teller who predicted he would go to jail



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That Gypsy knew her stuff.

http://wireupdate.com/wires/8494/ru...une-teller-who-predicted-he-would-go-to-jail/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And people think fortune tellers don't know what they're talking about (shakes head)


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Well this is 1 for self fulfilling prophecy, isn't it? don't like what the psychic says: make sure it comes true!


----------

